# Arrow wrap on Easton Axis arrows



## Derek Yantha (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it the same wrap that you use on any other carbon arrow? Will it change arrow flight? Basically I want to lnow if it is the same wrap I put on my other carbon arrows? Does it matter if I refletch with or without wraps? Do wraps adhere the glue better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*same wraps*

The carbon wraps are generally 1in wide and alum are 1.25in wide... other than that the 1in ones will work fine.. I usually wrap the arrow so that no glue ever get on the shaft!! alot easier to refletch... and I use a straight razor to get all the wrap off and then wipe down with the good alcahol not the medical kind the 85% or whatever it is from the hardware store and cleans up really well, could never tell they were wrapped!!!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Derek Yantha said:


> Is it the same wrap that you use on any other carbon arrow? Will it change arrow flight? Basically I want to lnow if it is the same wrap I put on my other carbon arrows? Does it matter if I refletch with or without wraps? Do wraps adhere the glue better?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your Axis would use a 1" wrap. Some carbons do use a larger one. In testing we have found the wraps make very little if any flight changes. They will fly just as true It doesn't matter if you reflectch with or without wraps. It does however make it much easier to refletch. And vanes are proven to adhere 10x's stonger to an arrow wrap than a bare shaft! Best of luck.

DJ


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

With a good straight edge, and a razor blade you can make the aluminums smaller for carbons, and i cut about 1/8 off for my axis just for that little extra attention to detail. That way there wasn't so much overlap. Just me I'm kinda picky sometimes.


----------

